# 3 yr old vs. LCD TV



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

My son hurled one of his plastic toys at the LCD and while the toy was fairly light and the velocity somewhat limited it did do some serious damage. There are vertical (color) lines running the length of the screen. My thought is that this can not be fixed. Am I correct? Thanks:gah:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The LCD can be replaced in most TV's but it's probably cheaper to buy a new TV. What TV are we talking about?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is rarely cost effective to replace an LCD panel, similar to changing a tube in a CRT unit or panel in a PDP. The price of the replacement panel is often far more than a replacement set, even at dealer cost for the part.

My money is always on the 3 year old in these contests...


----------



## 16-0 (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks guys. I figured as much. Good thing it was a relatively inexpensive TV.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is a situation where a cheep CRT TV is a better choice. LCD displays just dont handle any sort of abuse. The LCD panel has a thin glass surface that is easily cracked if hit.


----------

